# Bristol Beer Festival, Friday 19th/Saturday 20th March 2010 : Ticket only!



## William of Walworth (Jan 15, 2010)

Any ale lovers from Bristol and nearby might want to get their tickets organised for this cornucopia of quality beer and cider. 

140 ales and 40 ciders! 

CAMRA Bristol site with details of the Festival and how/when/where to pick up tickets for it







This seriously popular event at the Brunel Passenger Shed, Temple Meads has been ticket only for years unfortunately, but there's still plenty of time to get sorted beforehand, ale and cider fans.

Tickets are a tenner a session (or £9= for the Saturday evening slot) but that includes £5= worth of beer tokens.

Being CAMRA types who've wanted to get to this one for ages, we're planning it properly this year. We'll be travelling (CAMRA memberships in hand) from Swansea on Sunday 7th February** to pick up tickets.

**(And we'll be around for any meetups that afternoon if people are free for a Sunday pm chat and pint -- anywhere centralish in Bristol and beer friendly would be great)

Non-CAMRA members can pick up tickets on Sunday 21st February, see the link for details.

For the Beer Fest itself we'll be aiming for the Saturday daytime session on Saturday 20th March, maybe we'll bump into one or two of you ...  

Anyone been before who can tell us what it's like once you're there? 

I fully expect crowded chaos, but also plenty of top drawer pints to make up for that


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2010)

That's sounds beard stroking heaven.  I may have to go


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2010)

In fact I just created a facebook group for it.  Nerd that I am.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 15, 2010)

Coolness. Maybe see ya to compare notes then ...


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2010)

Wicked 

We're aiming for the friday night.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 15, 2010)

Is good this one, went a couple of years ago. The passenger shed's huge, and the range of ales was mahoosive as well, so it never felt too crowded, and you didn't have to wait long to get served. 

Mostly I just remember sitting on the floor and getting increasingly pissed, then leaving to find myself walking round town extremely hammered at an unusually early hour. So yeah, would definitely recommend. 

Will see if I can't get tickets too, and will aim for the saturday daytime slot then if you guys might be about!


----------



## strung out (Jan 15, 2010)

i might go for the cider stalls, assuming i'm working and have cash by then. sounds like a good laugh.


----------



## strung out (Jan 15, 2010)

i might try not to get quite as pissed as last time i went to a beer festival with WoW


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 15, 2010)

strung out might the Saturday daytime slot suit you as well as Gerry?

Could be a bit of a meetup developing already  .... looks like we'll miss fraction man on the Friday evening though  -- we can only really make daytime on  Sat 20th March


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2010)

I could be persuaded to come on saturday instead


----------



## strung out (Jan 15, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> strung out might the Saturday daytime slot suit you as well as Gerry?



probably, though i really am making no promises as to my attendance at the moment. work situation means i can't plan anything for sure until closer to then.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2010)

I've not been to a beer festival since 2005. Oddly enough I saw WoW there!

If you're going to this on on the 20th I can't make it though cos it's Norwich at home.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 15, 2010)

strung_out said:


> probably, though i really am making no promises as to my attendance at the moment. work situation means i can't plan anything for sure until closer to then.



Fair dos, but you've got plenty of time to decide anyway ... more than a month before buying tix is necessary for non members ...

fractionMan : yes, great, think about the Saturday ... 

Onket : oh well, there'll be other beer-friendly events, some including music


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm on best man duties for a mate who lives in Bristol, and i'm thinking this is good for a stag weekend.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2010)

Well we've sorted all our train tickets.

We'll be in Bristol ca midday on Sunday February 7th to buy CAMRA members' tickets for the festival, then hang around for a walkabout and one or two nice pubs later that afternoon.

We'll be back on Sat 20th March, daytime session, for the Festival itself.

If you're not a CAMRA member, Sunday 21st February is your day to pick up festival tickets, see link in post one.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 28, 2010)

Which pubs are you going to? Cornubial and Seven Stars are handy for Temple Meads and have discounts for Camra members.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2010)

We know the Seven Stars (is it still good like it was in August?) and we will almost certainly pop in, at least on the 7th Feb and maybe 20th March too. 

Will need to Googlecheck that other one, not aware of it -- thanks for the tip


----------



## big eejit (Jan 28, 2010)

It's actually The Cornubia - Cornubial is the Bristolian version. Also the King's Head on Victoria Street is a classic boozer with a great enclosed wooden bar area to the rear - go on ticket day - gets rammed on Beer fest days, as does Cornubia.

Seven Stars lost its lovely landlord and landlady a while back. So it now lacks their friendly dynamism, and is in (even greater) need of a lick of paint, but still offers a large range of real ales. Tho last time I was in there (Friday) they seemed to have about 4 beers of the yellow, imitation lager variety, a couple of stouts and only one 'proper' bitter. And that was summat a bit boring like Butcombe. Sounds a bit picky but I'd prefer a wider choice of proper bitters.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 29, 2010)

Bourgois pissheads.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 29, 2010)

eejit, cheers for that update ... shame to hear the SS isn't quite as good as before. Hopefully that light beer dominated range isn't a permanent thing.

Just checked the Cornubia  site and the beerinthevening for the Kings Head. Not being a Bristolian I've missed these on previous visits. Will check em out for sure 

Fancy a pint on the 7th Feb?


----------



## big eejit (Jan 29, 2010)

Cheers WOW. I'm a bit busy that weekend (the usual bourgeois stuff), but I'll try and get down to join you for a pint.


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

i could be up for a pint on the 7th if you're about william. dropping the gf down to the station for 3ish, so i'll be in the area


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 2, 2010)

*strung_out and eejit (and any others!)*

OK, cool, we're definitely on for this coming Sunday, Feb 7th, and we'll definitely be around circa 3 pm.

I'm keen to check the Cornubia, it won't be the only pub we visit on Sunday   but we can get there at 3 pm easily. 

Suggest we meet up there??


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 2, 2010)

Would love to do the Sunday drinkies but have pre-arranged birthday antics to do on that day (not mine). 

Usual drinking people for this one are stuck on doing the Friday session too dammit, but may see if i can't do both. It's possible, right?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it will be possible to buy tickets for both sessions yes, but it might be a good idea to move sharp on Sunday 21st Feb (ticket buying day for non CAMRA members) to secure your full ale tasting access ... 

As for this coming Sunday, the 7th ...

Can some Bristolian pubgoer please confirm that the Cornubia is still open and active? Their website looks a tad out of date (beer list last updated March 2009). Deb has reminded me of our complete failure to find the place, even with a map, back in August. To the point we thought it had closed down 

Cheers


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 3, 2010)

Gonna be getting my tickets this weekend hopefully.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 3, 2010)

You a CAMRA member then? May see you on Sunday ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 6, 2010)

OK folks, not much time at all for me on Urban today and we're setting off to Bristol early tomorrow.

We'll be around all afternoon tomoorow (Sunday 7th) after buying our CAMRA members' tickets. In more than one pub I'm sure  but we aim to be in the Cornubia (assuming it's open and we can find it!) at 3 pm onwards for a while.

Failing that the Seven Stars round the corner will be our fallback at that time.

Hope to see one or two of you maybe 

Beers!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll try and get to the Conurbia for a pint. Have you checked it's open Sunday afternoon? The 7 stars will be, tho you really should take a look in Kings Head too!


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2010)

We've been in there on Sunday afternoon. It was empty and the barman was playing Neil Young records (on an actual record player).


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2010)

7 Stars has (or used to have) fairly unobtrusive live music on Sunday afternoons.


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2010)

i'll pop in after i've seen my girlfriend off at the train station


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 7, 2010)

We'll gamble on the Cornubia at 3 pm, cheers people. The other two are near enough to transfer to a bit later tho', if we feel like it 

Gotta dash, train in an hour ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 8, 2010)

Well that was  a good day out, We're ticketed up now, and in the Old Fishmarket, they were doing a very brisk trade in Festival tickets even at midday! And that was just CAMRA members ...

Later we had a great walk along the river and a fine few samples in the Bag o' Nails  before heading back into town.

Cornubia was closed on Sundays  , but the quality and range of the beer in the Seven Stars more than made up for that.

Great to meet strung_out and JTG too 

Sorry to miss you big eejit, but I suppose identifying each other would have been a problem ...  

Next ticket sale day for the Festial is on Sunday 21st February in the Commercial Rooms (Wetherspoons in central Bristol). Available for non CAMRA members that time, as well.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make it WOW. Glad you had a good time and met some Brizzle people. Maybe I'll get there next time.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 9, 2010)

No worries man. If you get to the actual Beer Fest on 20th March, on the Saturday, maybe I'll catch ya there to 'compare notes'


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you going during the day or in the evening?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 9, 2010)

11 am til 4 pm session, Saturday, was our decision.

Chances are a fair few of the  beers will have run out by the evening session on the Saturday, so we'll be avoiding that.

Maybe see you on Sat 20th March fractionMan?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll try and make it


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 9, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Well that was  a good day out, We're ticketed up now, and in the Old Fishmarket, they were doing a very brisk trade in Festival tickets even at midday! And that was just CAMRA members



Hey, that's where we went.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 15, 2010)

OH well, shame to miss ya, but maybe we'll work out some way of meeting up/identifying each other on 20th March -- if you'll be aiming for the Saturday daytime session that is.

For non CAMRA members still wanting Festival tickets, your last chance will be this coming *Sunday, 21st February,* in the Commercial Rooms, central Bristol Wetherspoons.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 17, 2010)

can't I buy them online or something?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 17, 2010)

Recheck the link in the original post, but I'm nearly 100% sure you can't! 

There should be a Bristol CAMRA phone number anyway on that site, to make certain one way or t'other.

I know it's a hassle, we've been wanting to come for years and never managed to until now, because of the need to acquire tickets in person.

It'll be worth it though ... 140 beers and 40 ciders!


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 22, 2010)

bugger.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 25, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> bugger.



Shame man, but don't give up altogether, there might? be spare tickets for sale unofficially if you ask around -- maybe on the day </speculation>


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 15, 2010)

*Bumping as it's very soon now ...*

*Really* looking forward to this now, as our visit to the BBF is this coming Saturday!


----------



## big eejit (Mar 15, 2010)

Get there early and make sure you get to the Cornubia this time! I understand they're struggling a bit so need all the custom they can get.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2010)

We'll be calling into Cornubia afterwards -- our BBF shift is 11 am to 4 pm Saturday, leaving us a fair bit of time to call in at one or two other ale and cider friendly pubs before we catch our late train home ...


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 17, 2010)

Cornubia you say. Will try and shepherd my party of cats in that direction.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 17, 2010)

HAve fun! Just to warn you that all good pubs up and off Victoria Street (Cornubia, Seven Stars, King's Head) are likely to be packed on the BF weekend.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 20, 2010)

OK we're setting out very soon .. should be in Bristol not long after 11 

Check yer PMs folks ..


----------



## Geri (Mar 20, 2010)

Some of my friends are going to this, have fun!


----------



## big eejit (Mar 20, 2010)

Cheers WOW. Hope youhad a great time. I wasn't reff this afternoon so couldn't come and meet you all.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 25, 2010)

Very belatedly ....

We had a fantastic time, and the choice and standard of beer was absolutely excellent, not a single mediocre pint  

Love the venue, love that ceiling! 

Shame to miss Gerry1time (who was there on Friday it seems) and Stigmata and big eejit but there you go! 

See you at Glasto anyway Gerry - maybe strung_out too.

I will be back in Bristol at some point during the World Cup, to watch an England match outside Wales  and I'll seek best footywatching/real ale pub combining suggestions then.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry to miss you too man, glad you had fun. Thought the range of ciders was pretty interesting and good this year as it goes too. 

That and post festival clubbing were to blame for being too ruined to meet up on Saturday


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 16, 2010)

Fucksocks i thought that was this month!!


----------

